# GameStop halted Xbox One pre-orders because demand was too high – Microsoft



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*GameStop halted Xbox One pre-orders because demand was too high – Microsoft*

It appears GameStop stopped taking pre-orders for Xbox One because the demand was too high. 










This is according to Xbox chief of staff Aaron Greenberg on Twitter, who said demand for the console was “through the roof” at the retailer. 

“Demand was through the roof, so pre-orders stopped for now,” Greenberg said. “Get on the GameStop first to know list for pre-order updates.”

No one knows for sure how well pre-orders for the console, or PS4 are doing as neither company will say – but Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot said last week during a call to investors pre-orders were “two times” that of the previous generation.

Xbox One and PS4 are out this holiday season.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. I am surprised that xbox is doing so well considering all the PR slack they have been going thru.. I wonder if some folks are getting both units (xbox and ps4) or folks are just getting one or the other. Personally, I am leaning toward the ps4. Either way, looks like this xmas season is going to be a good one for a lot of folks.


----------

